
Mossad via Jeffrey Epstein Orchestrated ‘Honeytrap’ Operation - onetimemanytime
https://medium.com/@dylanhoward/world-elite-exposed-how-mossad-spy-for-hire-jeffrey-epstein-orchestrated-honeytrap-operation-5de6052fa3fc
======
cafard
'said he also has “little doubt” that Epstein was running an intelligence
operation, and that his knowledge helped him escape justice'

Well, that settles it, right?

------
IXxXI
Its far more likely Epstein was working with R Kelly than mossad.

